# Indy Haunt Fest 2010



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

*Indy Haunt Fest*

It's growing, please join us too! Indy Haunt Fest


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I want to go, but hopefully in future years it won't be that weekend...move it up at least one...*sigh* Conflicts with a necessary yearly business event. Have fun, looks good, a worthy Ironstock replacement I hope it will be!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

this is SOOOO EXCITING!! A haunt fest that is actually in the city I live in! Cant wait to attend and make the Spirit Table!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds like a great time. I hope I can go!!!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

*Updates!*

BOO!

Come check out where to get your goblins! Visit the all new Indy Haunt Fest website, redesigned and full of updates! www.IndyHauntFest.com

Come on, you know you want to!


----------



## tuck (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great time...I'll be there!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

tuck said:


> Sounds like a great time...I'll be there!


GREAT! I'll see ya there!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

The new website looks great. It dont look like Im going to be able to make it this year. I do have to drive to Indy 4 times in the next 11 days though. Gotta love those 2 hours drives. I hope all goes well and you have another one next year so maybe I can be there.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

My husband and I have decided we need a weekend away from the kids so we're going.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

I look forward to meeting you!
Be sure to bring a costume for the Rock & Ghoul Show Saturday night.

Sharon
Get Your Goblins Here!
www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Check out the scheduled line up for Indy Haunt Fest! www.IndyHauntFest.com click on schedule, to see descriptions of topics click on either make & Take or Demonstrations!


----------



## HauntedBarn (May 14, 2010)

I'm going too.............


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I wish I could go. But my friend is going with her hearse club. She also told me that they are heading to Weaverly Hill right afterwards.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

It's almost time!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

See you in Indy in the morning!

Clipper
www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I wasn't able to go like I wanted to cause something came up. So to those of you who went, how did it go?


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

wow. i wish i would have joined this forum sooner. we live in fort campbell, KY but we are originally from Columbus, IN...so this would have been a great chance to attend. darn i hate that we missed it. AND i will be deployed next year when it comes back around....hmmph


----------

